# Hi... just starting.



## Briareos (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello,

I am 29 years old and I am just starting martial arts. I am training at a Wing Chun class in my home town. I am military so I have decent level of fitness to go from. 

I am interested in learning what I can do to continue training in my alone time away from the class. I have ordered some books produced my Yip Man's son and am excited to read them, I am interested in learning and understanding it at a more in depth level. 

I appreciate any answers, comments or concerns.


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome.

And, check it out: http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/51846589-1748189127.html


----------



## Briareos (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey thanks!


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 4, 2012)

I suggest focusing on learning from Your *Insert term for CMA Instructor here* before You try and understand the Art itself - While it can help, it helps alot more when You can easily follow what the Books are discussing. Emphasis on Focus. I didnt say dont do it.
Im saying, dont look at it as heavy reading just yet 

Good luck


----------



## Briareos (Mar 4, 2012)

I understand and consider that to be best also.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (May 15, 2012)

The only advice I can give is what I know to be true for myself + I do tkd, so I imagine you have different techniques...but what helps me supplement my own training is working on the basics when I'm at the gym....like I'll break down each form step- by-step - just real slow - working on reaction force, and chambering my kicks - stuff like that....then, when I'm back in class at full speed my technique becomes better and better..

I wish you nothing but success!

***bows***    Kris


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 15, 2012)

ks - learning to fly said:


> The only advice I can give is what I know to be true for myself + I do tkd, so I imagine you have different techniques...but what helps me supplement my own training is working on the basics when I'm at the gym....like I'll break down each form step- by-step - just real slow - working on reaction force, and chambering my kicks - stuff like that....then, when I'm back in class at full speed my technique becomes better and better..
> 
> I wish you nothing but success!
> 
> ***bows***    Kris



To build on what ks-ltf said; my primary martial art is Judo and when I am not doing Judo, I do a lot of olympic style powerlifting and a ton of running.  I find that the side training helps my game in Judo since I have that added power, agility, and endurance.

But as someone earlier pointed out, make sure your instructor gives you a plan of action before going and doing anything on the side...


----------

